# Correct Merc Pacemaker Chainring help



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2013)

When I first picked up my Mercury Pacemaker, I noticed that the chainring was not exactly like the one I've seen on most other Mercs. I asked around & have been told by at least 2 other members that the correct chainring should have only 2 rows of slots instead of the 3 mine has. I did some searching here and the web & have indeed only seen the 2 row on any official posters,ads,catalogs,etc. I have however seen both chainrings on actual bikes, both on restored & most likely untouched originals(though I can't be sure). Can anyone chime in on this? I would like to get the last few correct pieces before I undertake a full resto, and this is definately one of them. Thanks in advance for any help. Mike

Ad's showing 2 row chainring:






















Bikes with 3 row chainrings:






















Thank you to those that own these prints & bikes.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 8, 2013)

I still think that the 2 hole slot chainring with 26 teeth is correct

Btw, like the new profile picture Mike.

Nick.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2013)

Damn you're quick Nick! Was just gonna PM you. Yeah, pretty sure you are right, but just wanna get some more input before I begin the search.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 8, 2013)

Picture #6 looks like it was parted together.
picture #7 looks like it was rechromed so cant be original.
picture #8 is the only one that I thought might be original until I saw how the rear rack mounted.
Picture #9 is yours 
picture #10 is the only one right now that makes me think otherwise but, just ask talewinds as that is his girls bike.

Nick.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 8, 2013)

*Color schemes*

Im not sure on the green on green and the black and red but the others are factory


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2013)

I like the green/green & black/red a lot, but I know I'm staying with my original red/white scheme. The blue/blue is very nice as well. Actually, I think this bike would look good almost any color you chose. It's that beautiful!

I think they got it right in the '39 ad:


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2013)

Found another with the 3 row ring:


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 8, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> Found another with the 3 row ring




Same bike as picture #8
The problem with this bike is the rack set up if it was like all the other pacemakers I would believe the
chainring.

Nick.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2013)

So, it's the same bike cleaned up? I was gonna post pics on that odd rack. I should rename this the Mike & Nick Pacemaker Thread.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2013)

Though obviously pieced together, another one.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2013)

This is the bike #8 came from. Again, another pieced together bike:


----------



## Waterland (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't see what's wrong with rack on the red and white one.  It looks like right rack mounted correctly, what's different about it?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2013)

Front mounting tab drops down to the rack. I think I've seen 2 like this.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2013)

Kinda hard to see, but I think this one does too:


----------



## Waterland (Feb 8, 2013)

I think the later racks are set up that way because I've seen a few like that.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 8, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> Kinda hard to see, but I think this one does too:




Look how the braces from the rack are. tell tail sign


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2013)

You may be right. Not easy to tell at this angle, but seems like this one drops down as well. There very well may have been changes thoughout the years or for whatever other reasons. Just because it isn't in any ads doesn't mean actual bikes were not factory equipped with these different parts. I'm hoping this may be the case with my chainring. If I get definate confirmation that these bikes,including mine, did not come factory with the 3 row chainring, I will swap mine out.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey dudes!
I was poking around in my picture gallery and found this original paint 1940...
My guess is that '39 and '40 models have the two hole rows and the 'last year '41 has the 3 hole row which other '41 Murray, OH bicycles also had (with Elgins for example).



Chris


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 8, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Hey dudes!
> I was poking around in my picture gallery and found this original paint 1940...
> My guess is that '39 and '40 models have the two hole rows and the 'last year '41 has the 3 hole row which other '41 Murray, OH bicycles also had (with Elgins for example).
> View attachment 83322
> (correction)Chris, how do you know yours is a 40?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks Chris! That's a real beauty! I'm going to recheck my SN to see what's correct. Still gonna hold off the search until I see a definate OG bike with the 3 row.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 8, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> Chris what year is yours? I was poking around and saw that in 41 they switched to that rear rack with a lens  so if what your saying is that 41's had a three ring shouldn't yours?




Mine is a '40 and not my understanding that the lit rack was last year only as it was seen on the '39's with aluminum fenders.
Make sure that your hypothesis is not applied to standard models only (non-lit racks) and has the bandwidth of all models in a given year.
Chris


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Dating these bikes*

Hey Chris. Do have any info on dating these bikes?(although I'm already in a comitted relationship with it) I don't have the SN handy at this moment, but would like to confirm the year. Thanks!


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 8, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> Hey Chris. Do have any info on dating these bikes?(although I'm already in a comitted relationship with it) I don't have the SN handy at this moment, but would like to confirm the year. Thanks!




Agreed Is there anyway to figure it out?  My sn is ME-217  does this mean mine was
the 217th made?      and thanks Chris.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 8, 2013)

marroon was a optional on the aluminum fender deluxe and mine or any if desired. mine is original but missing the wear tabs on seat and the deviation of pinstripe on the fenders to the edge repop grips and interesting goose neck.. sn is ME 6007 
original owner said got new in 1940 so he says.


----------



## Talewinds (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow! I had not even noticed that. Very interesting little detail! My restored boys bike downstairs, I just went to check, it has the two-row ring, and was advertised as a 1940.
 The girls bike, the subject of photo #10 in the first post of this thread is an interesting example, and I'm inclined to agree with another poster, that the latest bikes had the three-row-hole ring. I believe my girls bike to be a completely original example, not that it matters too terribly much to me, but when you acquire a bike, after it's been sitting long ignored in a garage, dusty, tires flat, etc, and you remove the tires to replace the broken rim strips to discover period-correct tubes, and every single element on the bike appears untouched, as if the screws of headlight mounts and axle nuts have not been turned in over 70 years, well.... I guess anything's possible.
 Regardless, she's a pristine example. But what's also interesting is that I dated my girls Pacemaker at a '41, due to the factory painted handlebar, minimal chrome, typical of very near war-era bikes, the three-row chainring makes sense..... at least to this kid.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2013)

Well maybe we've gotten to the bottom of all this chainring talk. If the later bikes indeed do have the 3row rings and mine is original to the bike, then that means mine was incorrectly advertised as a '39 and in fact is a '41. I will flip her over this weekend and get the SN. Hopefully someone can help me decipher its true date of manufacture.


----------



## Talewinds (Feb 9, 2013)

Nick's recently posted his S/N's, I think I should crawl under my bikes and record the numbers on mine also. Maybe we can shed some light on all of this.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Nickinator (Feb 9, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


>




Both of my pacemakers were ME-numbers 
maybe M means Mercury and the

 E is 39
 F? is 40 
and G is 41

just a guess but might be correct?  this would support yours being the late model Mike with the 3 ring.

Nick.


----------



## Talewinds (Feb 9, 2013)

Nick, see your other thread on the Pacemaker serial numbers, specifically Adam's post.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?37498-Pacemaker-Sn-help&p=207015#post207015


----------

